# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Ra Cát Bà, xem khỉ “Beckham”

## thietht

*(Didau.org)* - Lũ khỉ rất thích ăn bim bim, ăn bánh, kẹo hoặc uống sữa, Coca cola.Tại Đảo khỉ ở đảo Cát Bà (Hải Phòng), người ta đã đặt tên cho một chú khỉ nom khá ngộ nghĩnh là “Beckham” vì thấy khuôn mặt chú khỉ này có nét “hao hao” danh thủ người Anh. "Beckham" rất thích dở trò quậy phá, giật đồ.

Cát Bà cách TP Hải Phòng khoảng 30 km, là quần đảo gồm 367 đảo, được Tổ chức Giáo dục, khoa học và văn hoá của LHQ (UNESCO) công nhận là khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới. Du khách di chuyển từ TP Hải Phòng ra Cát Bà mất khoảng 30 phút bằng tàu cánh ngầm.

Đảo Khỉ là một hòn đảo nhỏ nằm cách thị trấn Cát Bà khoảng 2 km đi bằng thuyền. Theo người dân ở đây, sở dĩ gọi là Đảo khỉ vì có nhiều khỉ sinh sống. Ước tính có khoảng 30-40 con khỉ trên hòn đảo này và còn tiếp tục sinh sản theo lối tự nhiên.



Khỉ ở đây rất tinh nghịch và dạn người, trong đó có những du khách nước ngoài

Một trong những điều thú vị là cách đặt tên cho khỉ trên hòn đảo này. Anh Nguyễn Văn Chung, nhân viên của một công ty du lịch Đảo Cát Bà, người trực tiếp chăm sóc đàn khỉ cho biết, mỗi ngày có cả ngàn khách lên đảo xem. Anh thường nấu cơm rồi để một chỗ cho khỉ đến ăn.

Lũ khỉ dạn người nên luôn quanh quẩn chơi ở khu vực bãi biển, ăn đồ của du khách cho, giật nước uống, đồ ăn của du khách rồi ra một chỗ… thưởng thức.

Bọn khỉ quen với mọi người đến mức, từ rất lâu, những kiểm lâm và mọi người đã đặt tên cho mỗi chú khí tinh nghịch ở đây. Có một con khỉ cái mặt đỏ, được gọi là “Bà già”, con khỉ đầu đàn, dữ dằn nhất được gọi là “Ông già”. Có con đẹp nhất được gọi là “mỹ nhân”, có con bị sứt môi gọi là “Chẻ môi”…


Đáng chú ý, có một con khỉ được đặt tên theo danh thủ người Anh- David Beckham. Khi nói với David Beckham, các du khách đều cười khoái chí vì chú khỉ này có khuôn mặt dài, lông trắng, có nét… "hao hao" giống danh thủ người Anh (ảnh dưới).


“Beckham” ít khi nằm ở bãi biển như các con khỉ khác. Nhưng cứ xuống là thích dở trò quậy phá, đặc biệt là ăn trộm. Chỉ nửa tiếng chứng kiến, “Beckham” đã giật 1 lon Coca cola, bia và lấy trộm bánh của khách tới 2 lần. “Có lần tôi vừa dọn cơm xong, đi bê nồi cơm về thì 1 quả trứng đã vào tay "Beckham". Nó rất hay trộm đồ của tôi”, anh Chung kể (ảnh dưới).



Lũ khỉ rất thích ăn bim bim, ăn bánh, kẹo hoặc uống sữa, Coca cola. Du khách cho gì cũng lấy song không phải cái gì lũ khỉ cũng ăn. "Beckham" đang nhận đồ của du khách đến chơi.

 “Bà già” đang cầm chuối du khách cho. Bầy khỉ ở đây hoạt động theo quy luật, mùa hè, mùa thu thì tập trung hết ra bãi biển song mùa xuân, mùa đông lại tách thành nhiều đàn. “Ông già” thường cặp kè với “Bà già” song mùa này lại đi với “Chẻ môi”, con này đi đâu thì “Ông già” đi theo nấy (ảnh dưới).


Du khách trong và ngoài nước đều rất thích thú với bầy khỉ. Chỉ cần hú hú vài tiếng, có thức ăn là lũ khỉ lại chuyền cành cây xuống để “xin” thức ăn hoặc vào “ăn trộm” (ảnh dưới). 

Sống trên đất du lịch nên lũ khỉ rất bạo dạn. Chúng leo lên bàn của du khách “nói chuyện” rồi “xin xỏ”. Đôi khi nhân lúc khách không để ý, chúng sẽ ra tay giật bia hoặc nước ngọt, lao biến đến một góc để uống khoái trá.


Dù vậy, đôi khi lũ khỉ cũng có thể làm du khách bị thương hoặc hoảng sợ. Có du khách bị cắn vào tay vì “nhử” mà không cho khỉ ăn hoặc dọa nạt khiến chúng tức giận. Vì thế mà ngoài biển cảnh báo ra, các nhân viên du lịch cũng luôn phải để mắt nhắc nhở du khách (ảnh dưới).


Ngoài khỉ ra, ở Đảo khỉ còn có bãi biển cát trắng tuyệt đẹp, có thể tắm hoặc đi thuyền phao quanh quanh khu đảo dưới sự giám sát, điều khiển của nhân viên du lịch. Du khách cũng có thể mua hải sản ngâm rượu như: hải sâm, sao biển, rắn biển… (ảnh dưới). 

Không chỉ du khách trong nước mà du khách nước ngoài cũng rất thích đảo khỉ vì không khí tự nhiên, trong lành, được gần gũi với động vật.



(Theo Eva)






Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Cát Bà giá rẻ (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich Cat Ba gia re (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Cát Bà liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cát Bà* - *tour du lich Cat Ba*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cát Bà kích vào *du lịch Cát Bà* - *du lich Cat Ba*

----------


## vn-boom.com

bọn khỉ này dạn nhi? Vụ đi Đầm Long suýt nữa mất túi đồ với bọn ở đấy  :Big Grin:  nó nhanh thật, may mà mình để ý

----------


## thuty

Quái, lần trước mình ra đảo khỉ bảo hết khỉ rồi mà. Nguyên nhân là do các bác lãnh đạo cứ bác nào ra thăm đảo là xơi 1 con thế là hết :-ss

----------


## lunas2

giống David beckham thiệt... :cuoi:

----------


## nangmuadong

người ta đã đặt tên cho một chú khỉ nom khá ngộ nghĩnh là “Beckham” vì thấy khuôn mặt chú khỉ này có nét “hao hao” danh thủ người Anh. "Beckham" rất thích dở trò quậy phá, giật đồ.  :cuoi1:   :cuoi:

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Beckham mà biết chắc sốc lắm đây
Tương lai chắc sẽ có thêm khỉ victoria mất  :cuoi1:

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Chú khỉ này bé nhưng béo phết  :batting eyelashes: 
thấy biển ko đến gần ko khỉ cắn là giật cả mình  :cuoi:

----------

